# Alessandra Ambrosio Catwalk for Koton Beachwear Show during Istanbul Fashion Week 28.08.2010 x 17



## Q (31 Aug. 2010)

:drip:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
thx Tikipeter


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2010)

*:drip: :drip: :drip: Läkka  :thx:*


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2010)

Danke fürs Posten


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2010)

​


----------



## krky (15 Aug. 2013)

She is beautiful


----------



## crewjones033 (24 Aug. 2013)

nice post. she most def is a hottie


----------



## Wildblood (25 Aug. 2013)

Einfach perfekt!


----------



## Krone1 (25 Aug. 2013)

Scharf:thumbup::thx:


----------



## carlito (1 Sep. 2013)

danke:thumbup:


----------



## Terenc (12 Sep. 2013)

:drip::drip:Super


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

She always looks like very young


----------



## aslinda (7 Okt. 2014)

danke für ale


----------



## Nobullshit (23 Nov. 2014)

That's rocking hawt, thanks


----------

